# Konsole im BlueJ löschen



## crivi (4. Nov 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Bitte nicht böse sein, von der Schule aus muss ich mit dem ******* Programm BlueJ arbeiten. Jetzt sind wir noch in der Konsolenprogrammierung. Also auf reiner Textbasis.

Kann mit jemand sagen, wie ich den Konsoleninhalt löschen kann? also irgendetwas ähnliches wie clear screen. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss Raffi


----------



## Manfred (4. Nov 2004)

Also ich lernte das auch mit BlueJ und finde das irgendwie ganz gut!

Zu deiner Frage: das ist nicht ganz so einfach wie es aussieht, im Prinzip fast unmöglich was ich weiss!

Sogar unser Lehrer meinte, er wüsste eigentlich nicht wie das zu machen ist!

Hier im Forum war mal der Vorschlag den Befehl CLS mit runexec oder so aufzurufen, aber ich hab das probiert und bin nicht wirklich zum Ergebnis gekommen!

PS: Dies ist kein BlueJ-Problem, denn die Konsole spiegelt ja in diesem Fall das Dos-Fenster wieder, das gleiche "Problem" gibts auch mit jeder andern Entwicklungsumgebung!


----------



## DesertFox (4. Nov 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=9&highlight=konsole+l%F6schen


----------

